# Crufts winner kept over 100 dogs in 'appalling' squalor



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

MORE than 100 dogs were kept in appalling conditions - at the home of Crufts prize winners.

Sick pets were found in filthy cages without light, bedding or water.
Shocked RSPCA inspectors seized 89 animals - and 24 had to be put down.
Owners Violet Humes, 71, and her daughter Shareem, 45, were highly regarded national dog show champions.

Their string of Crufts prizes included a third place ribbon last year. But prosecutor Jonathan Lally said police, RSPCA officers and a vet who raided the pair's foul-smelling home after a tip-off found 104 dogs living in "appalling and shocking" conditions.

Poodles, a Yorkshire terrier, German shepherd, dachshund and chihuahua were among the dogs crammed into the house in Bradford, West Yorks.

A poodle called Crystal had a broken jaw, advanced tooth decay and heart disease, Bradford Crown Court heard. Judge Jonathan Durham Hall told Violet and NHS cleaner Shareem they ran "an unlicensed breeding machine".
But he allowed them to keep five dogs each after their lawyer said the problem was the sheer number of animals.

The pair admitted 23 animal welfare offences. They each got a three-year community order and conditional discharge. Violet said later: "It all got out of hand."

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...lty-keeping-104-dogs-horrific-conditions.html


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

thats just disgusting, I cannot believe those pictures of that squalid filth & them being allowed to keep animals at all after this is an absolute joke


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thank god they were found. Poor dogs


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Awful, they shouldn't be allowed to keep any animals at all, their welfare obviously isn't a priority, just winning


----------



## Ditsy42 (Aug 13, 2010)

:mad2::mad2::mad2::mad2: I despair sometimes


----------



## Honey Bee (Mar 29, 2011)

There is just NO excuse for keeping the dogs in these conditions. They should have been banned for life. Sometimes you just can't believe our alleged legal system. 

I'm glad some of the dogs were saved it's devastating some of them had to be PTS. RIP. It's so sad.


----------



## Devil-Dogz (Oct 4, 2009)

Disgusting! Things shouldnt be allowed to get out of hand, welfare should ALWAYS be the main concern.


----------



## sharon_gurney (Jan 27, 2010)

Disgusting!


I cant believe that they would that hard faced to turn up at any other show...im sure they would be lynched!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2011)

Absolutely vile. :mad5: :mad2:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I read about that, it's so bad  Can't believe someone could do that... and show??


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting. They should have had all their animals taken away and a life ban so they couldn't keep any more.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

unfortuanatley this does happen in the show world,i used to work for one such show kennel,`i`m not proud of it,
the dogs werent kept in quite as bad conditions,but not far off.The RSPCA were called on many occasions but nothing done they are still goiong to this day.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

discusting!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Disgusting I can't believe they're allowed to keep animals at all


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

How would they like to be kept in the same conditions as their 'so called' beloved pets. I say put the in a cage with no water etc and not clean them out for days and see how they like it. How on earth have they been allowed to keep any animal after this!!


----------



## kirk68 (Apr 19, 2011)

I have just found this thread, read the newspaper article and I think it's disgusting. They should have served prison sentences for what they have done. I can't for the life of me find anything from the kennel club about what they intend to do about this though. Surely this woman and her daughter should be banned from keeping any animals for life and there KC registration should be revoked.


----------



## myzoo (Jan 13, 2010)

:nonod: horrible! horrible! discusting beings (not human) how could the judge practicly let them walk away scott free really they have not been punished a lousy community order pftt! what about the suffering they caused what about the animals that had to be pts well they wont get their lives back so why should these foul creatures that are classed as human be given any rights.if i was the judge i would ban them from keeping ANY! animals for life.and send them to jail to live in the squalor they made these poor animals live in.
they are a discrace to human society the fith the sheer fear in those dogs eyes the first pic looked like the dog was begging sombody to take him away the poor mites.
they must have known things had got out of control but didnt care enough about the animals to ask for help.they was more concerned in their own pride and showing than the dogs welfare.
its just sick the judge also wants a good talking to if he thinks its acceptable for them to keep any animals we all know 5 dogs in a year will probally end up as 20 and each day will get more and more .and they dont care about been caught because they know they wont be punished.
it makes me so sad and i wish the rescued animals all the luck in the world on finding nice loving clean forever homes.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sitandstay (Jun 19, 2011)

Jackie99 said:


> Thank god they were found. Poor dogs


I agree with above, I read this story and couldn't believe what I was reading.


----------

